# Feeling on Ride Contraband Nitrane Binding 2010



## Zer0lock (Sep 20, 2009)

I have the Ride Contrabands (Nitrane). Light, easy to clip in, quick... BUT I had a failure on one of the toe straps, it completely seperated from the base! This occurred on day 15 on the mountain.. I'll be looking elsewhere for my next binding.

Yes, they were set up correctly


----------



## skinnypuma (Jul 19, 2010)

I have contrabands and love them, alot of the failure come from improper set-up. That is the big down it takes awhile to set them up right and if you don't they will fail but done right they are great the best binding I have ever rode.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I have the original Contrabands and have had zero trouble with them. Pain to set up but good once done. The rachet did take a little breaking in to get it to release easily. The Nitranes had an issue with the toe strap breaking because of the design used to add the webbing part. Previous thread that I found with a quick search. http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/24914-ride-contraband-nitrane.html


----------



## Cbalke (Oct 1, 2009)

I also ride a pair of the 2010 Nitrane Contrabands. They are comfortable, and easy to use once setup properly. Last year the Nitrane models of the contraband did have a quality issue with the material the strap was made from. If you had/have an issue Ride sends out a replacement within a week for you (or you can see your local dealer.) 

The only hassle was the initial setup of the binding, however, I am planning on picking up this years Optimo Contraband which will make the setup very easy. 

The Weggie footbeds are great too.


----------



## Just Winn (Sep 17, 2010)

Yalls input is greatly appreciated...im going to be super precise when setting them up! AND im super stoked to rock the wedgie footbeds!

kindest Regards and ride hard

Just


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Zer0lock said:


> I have the Ride Contrabands (Nitrane). Light, easy to clip in, quick... BUT I had a failure on one of the toe straps, it completely seperated from the base! This occurred on day 15 on the mountain.. I'll be looking elsewhere for my next binding.
> 
> Yes, they were set up correctly


Ride knows this was an issue. It happened to a kid I work with. They have since fixed the problem and are offering color-correct replacements with the improved design for free. Call em tomorrow and they will send you some.


----------



## Just Winn (Sep 17, 2010)

I have an 11 Vans Matlock Boot and had hella trouble setting up the binding in the 11-13 size. What is everyones thoughts on the 9-11 sizing for an 11 Boot?!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

what problems did you have?


----------



## Just Winn (Sep 17, 2010)

the connection between the netting and upper strap was super squirley...AND the web was simply off kilter. the lower portion would not hold my toe in place and didnt fit flush to the boot


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

How long did you play with the adjustments? I sell these things and to get them dialed can take me a full 20-25 minutes. To get them perfect has taken me 45min. They are not bolt and go bindings. 

TO THE VANS OWNER:
Stick with the XL's. Keep playin with 'em. Set everything to its largest setting and strap it on. You'll notice that to actually hold your toe down when the heelstrap is tight takes very little effort. That's the whole though on Contraband. Keep that in mind when you adjust them. All the thong needs to be is not sloppy. If its pressing a crease into the toe of your boot, its too tight.


----------



## Just Winn (Sep 17, 2010)

nivek legit advice...greatly appreciated


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

ive got vans boots and contrabands, it takes some fiddling

1. center your boot in your binding and across your board (i.e. adjust the heelcup)
2. put the toe thong to the outermost settings
3. unscrew the thong from the ankle strap (it's the same screw that holds the ratchet)
4. put your boot on, put the boot in the binding, strap up like normal (center the strap) then back off a couple clicks, and pull the thong into the ankle strap until it is snug and the holes are lined up
5. take the boot out, take it off, and screw the thong back into the proper hole (when you strap up on the hill, the ankle strap will pull the toe thong tight)
6. boot back in the binding, adjust the toe thong lengthwise (snug, not tight)
7. don't worry too much about the width adjustment
8. don't worry too much if shit is crooked
9. if the thong strap doesn't go any farther into the ankle strap and you need it to, just mount it on top of the ankle strap material

after the bindings have seen some use, the straps should relax and you may have to tighten them up a bit


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Nivek said:


> You'll notice that to actually hold your toe down when the heelstrap is tight takes very little effort. That's the whole though on Contraband. Keep that in mind when you adjust them. All the thong needs to be is not sloppy. If its pressing a crease into the toe of your boot, its too tight.


That's the reason my contrabands were pissing me off all last season. Ride's tutorial mentions nothing about how tight the toe should be and I was going way to tight. It wasn't until I saw the new model iwht the velcro strap connecting the toe to the main strap that I got the idea about how tight it should be.


----------

